# Herschel walker only eats 1 meal a day?



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Right as he was walking in the cage tonight, Maro Ranalo or hoever you spell his name said Walker only eats 1 meal which is at night and its some kind of soup.


Did anyone else catch that?
Theres no way he could only eat 1 meal a day, but thats what Ronalo said!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

And does 2000 situps a day along with 750 pushups..


i call bs on that though.


Also those meals are salads.....


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, I lol'd at that...

I'm sure he gets his entire day's maintenance calories from one f*cking salad a day.

Must be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge salad.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well the truth of it kind of depends on what he thinks constitutes a meal. Maybe he eats small snacks and uses protein drinks and vitamins during the day and then has soup and a salad with some poultry in it for dinner. 

You don't really need that much protein to maintain muscle. He doesn't eat red meat or high cholesterol/fatty foods for health reasons which limits what he can eat. So a salad and soup makes sense since you can have various beans and rice and whathaveyou that would give you all the amino acids you need. Poultry is higher in protein than things like cow and pig also. So if you eat like that once a day and have say a soybean protein drink and maybe a small snack or two you would be fine.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah i'm also guessing he takes protein shakes so he doesn't lose muscle as i'm sure doing all those pushups and situps burn some serious calories.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's possible that is the diet he used for preparing for this fight. However, he probably doesn't do that regularly cause I don't think he could survive on that alone. He just trains seriously!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Dude weighed 220 today.

That's about 3000 cals necessary just to maintain, then add in grueling training and you're probably talking 4000+ to maintain.

So yeah, maybe he eats one _meal_ a day, and 10 meal replacement shakes...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rygu said:


> Yeah i'm also guessing he takes protein shakes so he doesn't lose muscle as i'm sure doing all those pushups and situps burn some serious calories.


Well eating one meal a day right before you sleep would slow down your metabolism considerably. If you are eating both a salad and soup that are filled with the proper grains/vegetables and some poultry as your dinner that will probably be around 800-1200 calories. A protein drink is generally what 200-300 calories? You could easily get north of 2000 calories with a few snacks and some other nutritious drinks. 

Every generic equation for calculating caloric intake needs is complete bullshit also. If you focus your diet on proper nutrient consumption and maintain both said diet and your exercise routine your body will adjust itself and stabilize. 

Hell eventually even that many pushups and situps is just going to have a maintaining effect over time. The more you do the same exercises the less calories they burn because the action has been normalized. Once movements are ingrained in muscles most of the resistance is removed. Which means little energy is needed and your heart rate doesn't elevate nearly as much. 

That can take place over a matter of weeks let alone 30+ years. It is why people who don't understand this have so much trouble losing weight. If you jog on a treadmill everyday at a constant incline at relatively the same speed you aren't going to get shit for results after a month.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

http://www.whatagreatidea.com/nakamatsu.htm

This guy does fine with one meal a day. 

He did win a Nobel Prize for his study on nutrition and frequency of meals. Also he claims to sleep 4 hours a day.

He's an 80+ year old, still doing sumo wrestling and running daily (with joint stress reducing jumping shoes). 

Hershel Walker's been doing fine with one meal a day since college. Maybe they're on to something.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats what he used to do in his football days. Not sure if he still does that but it was a well known fact that he only east 1 meal a day.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He wants people to think he's extraordinary, and he is. 

But, not as much as he wants us to believe. 

In my opinion, it simply isn't true.... the guy is eating.

When he was on Howard Stern he said he likes to have a bowl of soup or something for his one meal a day, (AT THE END OF THE FREAKING DAY) LOL. Maybe if he was having minuto every night, or something wild like that I could give it a little more possibility..

On top of that, after all of these years he would probably look silly to come out with the "truth" now. I, do not believe it at all.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe he uses the hunger from only 1 meal a day to keep him motivated? Thats stil ridiculous...I train 2 hours a day 4 days a week and if I only eat 1 meal those days I wouldnt be able to train


:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It is true that he might be using mind over matter in this but I agree that this sounds rediculous. I'm a wrestler and I've never done something like this except the day before weigh-ins. And he doesn't even have to cut weight to fight heavyweight!


----------



## shane_fitz (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder what he's feeding those neck muscles.. Dude is a freak of nature for 48.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He's gotta be taking protein shakes besides one meal. There is not way he can have that physique and eat only one meal a day. Either that or what's his name got that fact wrong!


----------



## hardbodyheath (Jan 26, 2011)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Right as he was walking in the cage tonight, Maro Ranalo or hoever you spell his name said Walker only eats 1 meal which is at night and its some kind of soup.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else catch that?
> Theres no way he could only eat 1 meal a day, but thats what Ronalo said!


Glad you awoke.this part of his legend has been told for about 25 years


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Also another point to take note of is the more you eat the more you age. Eating produces free radicals which reek havoc on your body and dna and hinders it's ability to heal it self in a maximum sense. One of the worse things you can do for your body is eating large meals, especially meals that take long periods of time to digest. Also what you eat important (duh).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but eating the bare minimum everyday isn't exactly healthy either. Not to mention that sumo rikishi do that and that is how they become so fat, they eat one big meal at the end of the day to retain their food. You don't have to starve yourself but eat smart!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> Well the truth of it kind of depends on what he thinks constitutes a meal. Maybe he eats small snacks and uses protein drinks and vitamins during the day and then has soup and a salad with some poultry in it for dinner.
> 
> You don't really need that much protein to maintain muscle. He doesn't eat red meat or high cholesterol/fatty foods for health reasons which limits what he can eat. So a salad and soup makes sense since you can have various beans and rice and whathaveyou that would give you all the amino acids you need. Poultry is higher in protein than things like cow and pig also. So if you eat like that once a day and have say a soybean protein drink and maybe a small snack or two you would be fine.


+rep osmium, Hershal said he eats small snacks, u have to in order to work hard all day like that and not have hunger pains....:thumbsup: Good post Osmium......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that definately makes sense. In order to just be able to function he would need to eat snacks throughout the day. He probably eats only one big meal a day and that is what the announcer meant!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but eating the bare minimum everyday isn't exactly healthy either. Not to mention that sumo rikishi do that and that is how they become so fat, they eat one big meal at the end of the day to retain their food. You don't have to starve yourself but eat smart!


Very true indeed, I did not mean to imply taking the Walker approach because that's unhealthy for most people (he's a bit of a genetic freak, plus mind-body man, will is a factor). I think 3-5 smaller meals with mostly vegs, fruit and grain with a bit of lean protein is the way to go! Sorry couldn't help the exclamation mark (love you man!).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Walker is one of those guys that can probably go for a while athletically. Three to five smaller meals is defiantely what should be tried but I think some more protein is needed. That is what will lead to a good body overtime!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Walker is one of those guys that can probably go for a while athletically. Three to five smaller meals is defiantely what should be tried but I think some more protein is needed. That is what will lead to a good body overtime!


Well that depends on what you mean by good body. If you mean muscular body then sure I'll agree with you. Same goes with body building (I'm speaking non competitively) more protein is needed. If you are talking longevity (what I was speaking of originally) then more protein equals more free radicals which equals more damage, which eventually catches up with you. Contrary to common belief the body doesn't need that much protein to function optimally. Athletes are different obviously and need more calories and raw amount of food in order to function, but of course that's only for the short run (till the reach their mid 30's usually).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's true that we are talking about what type of body you want. Unfortunately you can see that with guys like Ken Shamrock and Jens Pulver they are putting themselves through additional punishment. Obviously, they will pay for it later on in life!


----------

